# About To Begin TRT



## Beserker (Apr 23, 2019)

I turn 40 tomorrow. Been feeling like I’m 70 for years now.  If my wife hadn’t done 4 in the corps, she’d of left me long ago. She deserves more. Al Bundy is a prophet, I am his disciple.  

I started lifting in 9th grade. By the time I was 24, I was pulling 6 plates for 5 reps, incline bench was 365x6, squats 4 platesx8 reps, OHP 275x4, barbell curls at 245x5.  I was 6’1” and 245-55 at around 12-15% bf. 33” waist. 20 3/4” arms.  I could even dunk.

I blew my RC out doing seated dumbbell presses, dropped a 120lb db on my thigh and foot, arm left dislocated until I popped it back in. I just kind of lost motivation.. then I became a dedicated family man and fast forward about 15 years and I’m ready to dedicate myself again. 

It’s not just for me, it’s for my family. To be as healthy as I can be. I’m 274 lbs with a 40” waist. My arms are almost 18”. I feel like hell.  My sex drive drives like a Pinto.  

My bloodwork came back, 439 total T with a range of 264-916. 8.1 Free with a range of 8.7-25.1.
I am also borderline vitamin D deficient at 39.2 with 30-100 range.  All other values were fine.. hematocrit at 45.1.  Glucose was 98 though with a range of 65-99... anyone have an insight on that?

The clinic I’m going through is headed by a legit Urilogist. They’re going to start me on 100mg/week of Cyp. They’re willing to adjust up if needed, but I prefer to stay as conservative as possible and just dial things in.  

I plan on easing into things.. I’m hoping muscle memory will take over at some point. Goals are to get my waist line back around 34 and bf% around 15. Not going to dunk or squat even 3 plates again as my knees are arthritic.. just one day at a time with the long run in mind. What is to be will be.

Feel free to give any advice you can, I’m no newbie, but I am always willing to learn and try things out.  

Nutrition, workouts, sex moves... bring it.  

Skol!


----------



## Trump (Apr 23, 2019)

Welcome beserker you have found the right place I guarantee it. I will leave the advice to the more experienced guys but I can assure you within 24 hours you will have plenty of it. Good luck and I will be following your progress


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2019)

I would address the vitamin D before hopping on trt. That way you can see what was causing what. 

And, only because you were tooting your own horn pretty loudly, why’d your squats suck compared to everything else?

Newbie? Not with that history. 

Skol!


----------



## Trump (Apr 23, 2019)

4 plates for 8 reps sucks??? Jesus I got a long way to go



Jin said:


> I would address the vitamin D before hopping on trt. That way you can see what was causing what.
> 
> And, only because you were tooting your own horn pretty loudly, why’d your squats suck compared to everything else?
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 23, 2019)

Your numbers are very similar to mine when I hopped on trt. I think you’ll be finding life much more enjoyable soon.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 23, 2019)

Welcome to the UG!


----------



## Beserker (Apr 23, 2019)

Chugga chugga, chugga chugga.. toot toot! I forgot to mention my 4.8 40 time... Sorry, it helps me to get nostalgic for motivation.

I’ve had tendinitis in my knees since little league ball.. I have a hard time squatting my ass anymore... doggy style on my knees and I can’t walk for 10 minutes after haha

I’ve been on 2000ius of D for 3 days now, feeling a tad better already. First pin on Friday.  I hear you Jin, but I’m full steam ahead.


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Your numbers are very similar to mine when I hopped on trt. I think you’ll be finding life much more enjoyable soon.



Too bad you don’t mean his numbers in the weight room.  Bahahaha!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2019)

When you say your sex drive, drives like a Pinto do you mean when you get rear ended you explode?

Welcome to UG. Your attitude seems about right for a healthy change in behavior. This should be good to watch happen.

How much you wanna bet you can squat again without knee pain? Let's get you box squatting. Takes all that pressure of the knee.


----------



## Beserker (Apr 23, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> When you say your sex drive, drives like a Pinto do you mean when you get rear ended you explode?
> 
> Welcome to UG



Ouch haha.. lobbed a softball out there. I actually drove a Pinto a few times, an old bro had one. He had a 69 Mach1 too.

I am not gonna rule anything out... willing to give box squats a go. Most of my cartilage is gone in the knees. I used to do the glucosamine/msm combo all the time. Gave up on that years ago.  My job finished me off... HVAC installer/plumber... on my knees under houses for 2 decades. Landed a management position last year so there is hope now.


----------



## snake (Apr 23, 2019)

First off, Happy Birthday!

As for the gym weights you use to do, get over it. That was long ago. At 24 I use to get laid a lot. Now I'm married and beg like a dog for a once-a-weeker. It's were we are at and where we are going that's important.

Your Total Testosterone levels are not that bad now. I'm sure someone could be symptomatic at 439 but my guess is, the way you feel is not the fault of low T with other factors at play. I wouldn't be overly concerned about your low end Vit. D if those bloods were taken recently and you live in a cool climate. If you're not doing it, consider a one-a-day Vit/Min. 

Sounds like you have a little bit of a game plan so get going. You're not the man you were at 24 years old but you can be better than the man you were yesterday.

BTW, 40 is not old if you're a tree.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 23, 2019)

Jin said:


> Too bad you don’t mean his numbers in the weight room.  Bahahaha!


Lol well.....he didn’t say what his current lifts are....


----------



## Beserker (Apr 23, 2019)

snake said:


> First off, Happy Birthday!
> 
> As for the gym weights you use to do, get over it. That was long ago. At 24 I use to get laid a lot. Now I'm married and beg like a dog for a once-a-weeker. It's were we are at and where we are going that's important.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro.

I don’t have any delusions of grandeur that I’m gonna even get near what I used to do.. my goal is a healthier lifestyle and to live life to the fullest.  I am certain I can get back around 75% of my muscle mass. I will accept no less... might be a few years but I’m in it to win it.  

I regularly take a multivitamin, though I’d lapsed almost 2 weeks before the test... just ran out and hadn’t gotten a new bottle. I’m a redhead and use sunblock religiously.. had several basal cell carcinomas removed. I admittedly only drink a glass of milk a month at best... which is going to change.

I was surprised to see low 400s overall.. but the 8.1 free T seems to matter more as that wasn’t even on the low end of the spectrum. It was the only thing flagged on the Labs. Next labs are in 10 weeks.  

As for current lifts, I haven’t joined a gym yet.. I have everything I need in storage.. haven’t decided between joining a gym or resurrecting the Iron Dungeon.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 23, 2019)

Welcome, definitely start low and go from there. I enjoy the small TRT doses. I only jumped on 3 years ago when I turned 50 after training natty for 38 years, best thing Ive done.
I do 125 mg. of Cyp a week. (Twice a year for 12 weeks I throw in the same amount Deca). Still low doses, but mixes things up a it. You sound like you have a solid plan...


----------



## snake (Apr 23, 2019)

Just my opinion as a guy who is past his prime now but getting the muscle mass back is easier then getting the strength back. They are related but with age, strength with regard to singles is harder to get back. Injury being a big factor.


----------



## Beserker (Apr 24, 2019)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Welcome, definitely start low and go from there. I enjoy the small TRT doses. I only jumped on 3 years ago when I turned 50 after training natty for 38 years, best thing Ive done.
> I do 125 mg. of Cyp a week. (Twice a year for 12 weeks I throw in the same amount Deca). Still low doses, but mixes things up a it. You sound like you have a solid plan...



Thanks.

What levels are your total and free T at usually, if you don’t mind me asking...

Do you see any benefits in your joints from the Deca?  I’ve heard mixed reviews about that.  My doc said he wouldn’t be against trying a low dose for me occasionally.  I want to get the TRT dialed in for quite a while first though.


----------



## Beserker (Apr 26, 2019)

Funny story... got my first injection this morning... the young lady was insisting to pin my “hip”.  I said no thanks, prefer the delts. She says “It has to be done intramuscular”. I flex my shoulder for her, plenty of muscle there, I say. She says not going to get proper absorption there. She goes to talk to the doc in the next room, I hear him school her on it.
He comes in the room and shows her the proper way to inject a delt.  She’s young so I wasn’t mad or anything.

After that, decided to head to the local 24hr gym and sign up.. pretty impressive setup they have.. Starting Monday morning around 5am with my training. Couldn’t be more stoked!

Skol!


----------



## Beserker (Jun 26, 2019)

I just got the labs back (BW 3 days after pin)... total testosterone serum is >1500 and free test is 41.4 vs 449 and 8.1.  Doc said that he believes the assistant did 200mgs rather than 100, thus the high number... I’m not complaining!  

It’s been a long time since I felt this well. Morning wood is like a kickstand, no rolling over... I’m propped up.  Ol’ lady has to protect her ass, I’m like a pirate out for the booty!

I’ve put on at least 10 lbs of lean mass in 2 months... gained 10lbs and dropped a notch on the belt.  Started out on incline DB presses with 45s and shaking and struggling to get 10 reps on day 1 to pushing 100s for 5 yesterday.  

BP is 123/80, bloodwork is fine, Vitamin D is a lot better. No more acne than usual for this time of year for me... nothing negative to report yet.  Estradiol was high at 105.3 but no symptoms to speak of, and should fall to acceptable range under a regular dose I’m told.  Should I have him prescribe me something in case?

Only thing holding me back now is severe back pain... It started a month before I began TRT.. can’t pinpoint what did it, just woke up one day and couldn’t stand up straight.  My knees are rejuvenated quite a bit, still grinding bone but I can do stairs easily now without pain.  I just went to get some X rays this afternoon for my back. We’ll see soon... one good thing to come from this today is my primary is willing to help out and continue my TRT!  She’s an Osteopathic doc, didn’t hesitate to offer. This should save a lot of money... 

Going into my 3rd month now, game plan is to keep eating clean and bulking.  Probably start reducing cals and leaning out around August.  I’m hopeful to figure out my back and begin incorporating a back routine, so far I’m that guy that just does arms, chest, and shoulders...

Skol!


----------



## TODAY (Jun 26, 2019)

Beserker said:


> I just got the labs back (BW 3 days after pin)... total testosterone serum is >1500 and free test is 41.4 vs 449 and 8.1.  Doc said that he believes the assistant did 200mgs rather than 100, thus the high number... I’m not complaining!
> 
> It’s been a long time since I felt this well. Morning wood is like a kickstand, no rolling over... I’m propped up.  Ol’ lady has to protect her ass, I’m like a pirate out for the booty!
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to hear about more about your back issue. Have you had it looked at by a doc/physical therapist?


----------



## Beserker (Jun 27, 2019)

Got that follow up call with X-ray results. Good news, nothing herniated, bad news, degenerative  arthritis.  It’s been creeping in over the last 2 years, hard to stand up for any length of time... especially in the morning.  Been walking with a noticeable gait lately.  Last 3 months have been hard to deal with, yesterday being enough to get me to the doc.  

Everything I’m researching says I’m on the right track... losing weight, building muscle, staying flexible.  My knees have been arthritic for about 8-10 years now.  Shoulders are creeping in too.  

Could be worse, I’m glad in a way... definitely not complaining.  Main reason I went to the doc was because my mother passed away from lung cancer... she went to the doc because of back pain and found out tumors were on her spine and liver.  She was only 6 years older than I am today.  So I feel blessed that I’m relatively healthy and improving daily.  

No slowing down, full steam ahead.  I’ll be lifting in a wheelchair one day if need be!

Skol!


----------



## Colin (Jun 27, 2019)

Beserker said:


> I just got the labs back (BW 3 days after pin)... total testosterone serum is >1500 and free test is 41.4 vs 449 and 8.1.  Doc said that he believes the assistant did 200mgs rather than 100, thus the high number... I’m not complaining!
> Skol!



WOW! These numbers after 8 weeks TRT? What is your protocol? One injection of 200mg every week? How long before you started feeling the testosterone kick in?


----------



## Beserker (Jun 27, 2019)

Well, I think the young lady pinned 1ml instead of 1/2ml... could have been getting 200mgs/week since day 1 for all I know... but 100mgs/week of C is all that was prescribed.  I was horny as a teenager after about 10 days and the gains were starting shortly after.


----------



## The Tater (Jul 1, 2019)

TRT changed my life man. Highly advise anyone creeping up on 40 and feeling blah to go get some bloodwork done. Glad to hear you are feeling the results. It’s like a fog lifted for me.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 1, 2019)

The Tater said:


> TRT changed my life man. Highly advise anyone creeping up on 40 and feeling blah to go get some bloodwork done. Glad to hear you are feeling the results. It’s like a fog lifted for me.


My brothers levels are 160 something. He’s 37. His doc won’t help him and my brother listens to him. 

Meanwhile he cant get out of bed most days, zero energy, extremely overweight. I want to just start pinning him myself to prove to him there’s a much better life for him.


----------



## Beserker (Jul 1, 2019)

Ugh.. that’s low... Time for an intervention... stab him with a mL or two and tell him he can thank ya later!


----------



## Beserker (Jul 3, 2019)

I picked up my script from CVS yesterday... a 10ml 100mg/ml bottle of Sun testC is only costing me $10.  That’s $1 per week.  I pay a little over $500/month for insurance so at least I’m getting some bang for my buck now...


----------



## The Tater (Jul 3, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> My brothers levels are 160 something. He’s 37. His doc won’t help him and my brother listens to him.
> 
> Meanwhile he cant get out of bed most days, zero energy, extremely overweight. I want to just start pinning him myself to prove to him there’s a much better life for him.



No doubt he needs to find another doctor or you should pin him in his sleep.


----------

